# Honeyville sale



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Coupon Code: PATRIOT

SUMMARY: OUR BIGGEST SALE OF THE YEAR! SAVE 15% ON YOUR ENTIRE ORDER* from Thursday 9/15/2011 through Tuesday 9/20/2011. Stock up and save on all of your favorites, and try some of our great new items. Simply enter coupon code PATRIOT during checkout. ORDER NOW! SALE ENDS ON TUESDAY the 20th!

Powdered Dried Whole Eggs - Freeze Dried Fruit - Blanched Almond Flour - Freeze Dried Food

This month, in honor of National Preparedness Month, we're offering our biggest sale of the year. Save 15% on your entire order (excluding shipping). Simply enter the coupon code "PATRIOT" during checkout. We're also featuring our New Emergency Meal Combo Pack, our new Pastas in the #10 cans, and a great clearance buy on all of our Flavored Gelatins in the #10 cans. Stock up and save. Don't forget to enter the "PATRIOT" code during checkout. The coupon code is entered on the 2nd page of checkout in the Coupon Code field. Be sure to click the Apply button to the right of the field to ensure that your discount is properly applied.

New Products from Honeyville Grain

We appreciate your business and strive to offer quality products at affordable prices. Should you have any questions or concerns, or just want to say hello, give us a call, toll-free, at (888) 810-3212 or shoot us an email at [email protected].

Regards,

Chris Ondatje

Director of E-Commerce

Honeyville Grain, Inc.

*15% off discount does not apply to our already low flat-rate shipping fee of $4.49. Discount valid for INTERNET ORDERS ONLY placed from Thursday, September 15th, 2011 thru Tuesday, September 20th, 2011 at 6:00PM PST. For assistance call, toll-free, (888) 810-3212.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you HozayBuck


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep. I got that email. I just saved $59.69 on my order with the code! I ordered 50# oat groats, 50# barley, 25 # of northern beans,2 large cans of mint hot chocolate ( omg it's good!), and a meat variety pack. At least my order is in the que LOL


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I will be ordering from them for the first time. I'm thinking about getting some long term storage emergency food and maybe a couple items to try when they arrive, ang suggestions? Sail:scratch


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

if ordering wheat for bread which is better red or white?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

sailaway said:


> I will be ordering from them for the first time. I'm thinking about getting some long term storage emergency food and maybe a couple items to try when they arrive, ang suggestions? Sail:scratch


Start with what you like to eat and expand from there. Breakfast foods: do you like hot cereal, eggs or the 9 grain granola type stuff? Add a can of fruit to it for variety, strawberries, blueberries, whatever you like. Dinner: perhaps a can of beef stew to start, potatoes and a vegetable. After you have a few 'basics' add from there. Pancakes are always good, add a drink mix, more fruits as snacks another dinner entre&#8230;

Remember to buy in increments of 6 cans, there are 6 cans to a case and they stack really nice.

This is how I started, a basic meal plan of 6 cans and added to it from there. I'd save up until I could buy another case of cans then place the order. After I had a stock of readymade meals I added ingredients like beans, rice, pasta and such. I also beefed up the FD readymade stocks with items that I know I'd like, another stew, seafood chowder, mashed potatoes, fruits&#8230; And the big splurge, a #10 of maple syrup granules! I bet a pinch of them in a sugar solution over pancakes or muffins will be a fantastic treat on some cold winter day. Awww who am I kidding. I'll be eating them right out of the can, I love real maple candy.

I ended up with a lot of what I call fast foods. Pancakes, cereals, FD fruits and the breakfast type drink mixes. If I do not have time, or are too tired, I could whip up a batch of pancakes pretty fast, one or twelve depending on how hungry I am. A glass of the instant breakfast type stuff with a handful of fruits could also be a good fast meal.

No, I have not tried any of the FD #10's I have in stock. One, they are expensive and I cannot afford to open them to try out. Two, I'm sure they will get eaten as they will beat the alternative! I bought them strictly as a long term emergency solution and with more than 15 years left on their lifespan I can wait a few more years until I open them.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Since I cook from scratch I buy ingredients mostly. I do have a few of the entree types just for something fast for the hubby to use. I buy cases also. I bought a case of powdered cream soup bases from Augason Farms. You can use those to make quick "gravy" bases for stroganoff type meals.( instead of using campell soups).
I have cases of the fruits and veggies put back. And this is my second case of the meats.
This also my LTS. IF or WHEN food prices get very high or theres not much around, I don't think we'll be picky about the foods I bought. I can always dress them up with herbs and seasonings that I buy in bulk for storage.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> if ordering wheat for bread which is better red or white?


Depends on your preference. I like red myself.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Woody, I placed my first order today. It was the 84 meal survival bucket. Next I will start buying the 6 can cases, as finances permit. I felt it important to start with a small quantity that offered variety. I figure I got a monthe worth of meals. I hope to accumulate a years worth. I will try the drink mixes in the next order.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Most of my order will be here on friday. Pretty fast. I thought it would take longer in the processing. Guess I got in early enough.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I finally broke down and got the blue corn I've been wanting for ages. It will make up for having poor results (with blue corn) in the garden this year.


----------

